# Reese Straight Line Dual Cam - Opinions?



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I want less sway and a safer ride on the interstates and going down hill, so....
I checked out Schaeffers RV in Shoemakersville today.

What do you think of the Reese Straight Line Dual Cam? 
I believe Huntr70 recommended this style to me during the Niagara Rally. 
Is this the one? Is it relatively new in design?










I presently have a Husky brake shoe type sway bar. Schaeffers explained that this is for smaller trailers???










Jim

P.S. Saw a new outback rolling down Rt61 when I was enroute. Exciting!








Chris was very busy but was looking forward to Spring Gulch.
I just don't understand why he tried talking me into another outback?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the older style that has the cams bolted to the WD bars and I like it. Does that one have the serrated "washers" for head angle adjustment? They mmake for easy fine tuning of the hitch.
Bob


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the Reese Straight Line Dual Cam and it is great. Takes a lot of the sway out and provides a smooth ride. We have been in very windy areas and it has helped a lot. I would highly recommend this set up.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

I use the Reese and think it's great. Other people around here use the Equalizer and they are happy with it also. I think the Reese Straight line has been out a couple of years. No regrets here.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> I have the older style that has the cams bolted to the WD bars and I like it. Does that one have the serrated "washers" for head angle adjustment? They mmake for easy fine tuning of the hitch.
> Bob


Bob, Thanks for your input but I just don't know about the head angle adjustment.








According to the literature there is never any adjustment necessary after it is initially set for the TT and TV combo.

Jim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say that you'll be happy with either the Reese Dual Cam or the EqualiZer.
I have the Equalizer myself and love it.

One other thing you need to consider is changing the receiver on the Yukon too.
I guarantee that will help matters.
Do a search on GM receiver and you'll find a few threads about it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great set up. I have the lighter set up like Rubrhammer but my son has the same as your pic for his car trailer. Set everything up correctly and thats its, just hook up after that.

John


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Great set up. I have the lighter set up like Rubrhammer but my son has the same as your pic for his car trailer. Set everything up correctly and thats its, just hook up after that.
> 
> John


And that hook-up is simple & fast, IMO.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Jim,

If I rememeber correctly, you already have the weight distrobution set up.

I can't remember if you have the round style bars, or the trunnion bars.

If you have the trunnions, that slip and tilt into the receiver head, it would be a simple upgrade to go to the dual cam set up.

I think I got mine from rvwholesalers.com and paid less than $200......that is for the dual cam sets only......I already had the head unit and weight bars---you should be the same way.

If you have any questions about what you have, feel free to PM me and I'll walk you through it.

Steve


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Jim,
I switched from the brake friction bar to the Reese Dual Cam and it really made a positive difference. I too felt too much trailer-dancing on the interstate and especially on downhill curves. Like the others mentioned if you have the trunnion bars like the ones you pictured then all you need is the Dual-Cam upgrade kit.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> Jim,
> I switched from the brake friction bar to the Reese Dual Cam and it really made a positive difference. I too felt too much trailer-dancing on the interstate and especially on downhill curves. Like the others mentioned if you have the trunnion bars like the ones you pictured then all you need is the Dual-Cam upgrade kit.


Thanks for all the comments everyone! You each have reassured me that I am making the right decision.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Katrina said:


> I'd say that you'll be happy with either the Reese Dual Cam or the EqualiZer.
> I have the Equalizer myself and love it.
> 
> One other thing you need to consider is changing the receiver on the Yukon too.
> ...


I agree, we changed out our factory receiver to a putnam and it made a big difference, my dw even noticed it the first trip out with it.

Mike


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Since this post is about the reese straight line dual cam, I thought i'd ask a quick question. My dealer quoted me a price of $725 for this setup, that includes the larger hitch ball and lower shank, plus setup on the tv/tt. Is this price about what most dealerships are getting for this setup?
Thanks, Scott


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Toolaidback,

Not sure what dealers are charging, try a google search, you can check out the prices of the components. I know the dealers service around here is $100.00 /hour.

I have used the Reese Dual cam system for a couple of years and really like it. THe rig feels like it on a railroad track going down the highway.

Keith


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice choose Jim
I have the thing can't wait til spring gets here to put in on

Don


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We have the dual cam and works great. we paid just uder six with setup when we bought our trailer

Scott.


----------



## briggsman1 (Jan 2, 2007)

happycamper said:


> I want less sway and a safer ride on the interstates and going down hill, so....
> I checked out Schaeffers RV in Shoemakersville today.
> 
> What do you think of the Reese Straight Line Dual Cam?
> ...


 I just bought my 25' rss from Tom Schaffers 2/19/7 great people how does your Husky brake shoe type sway bar work. I' was going to order one from Schaeffers


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

toolaidback said:


> Since this post is about the reese straight line dual cam, I thought i'd ask a quick question. My dealer quoted me a price of $725 for this setup, that includes the larger hitch ball and lower shank, plus setup on the tv/tt. Is this price about what most dealerships are getting for this setup?
> Thanks, Scott


If your getting a full WD setup with the Dual Cam HP, your looking at between $400-$500 in parts, plus at least 2 hours labor. Actually, if they the setup properly, it might take as much as three, for the fine tuning. I payed almost $900 for mine to be installed, but I have to say, the setup was spot on. I didn't need to do any fine tuning after words. The dealer took the time, and did it right, which unfortunately, is the exception in the industry.

I have since changed TV's, and I did the re-setup for the new truck, and ungraded from 800 to 1200# spring bars at the same time. The re-adustment took me about 2 hours, so those are fairly accurate time estimates.

Just make sure that when you pick up the truck and trailer, you get the installation instructions for the hitch so that you can recheck the install, and check it periodically.

Tim


----------

